# three little need good home (alberta)



## christinebunnies1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have three white baby bunnies that have great personalities and are very bright and sweet tempered - but I cant keep them as I already have two big girls running around in the house. Please if there is anyone out there who would like to open their heart and home to a wonderful new bunny let me know. I have two little boys and a little girl. They are so kind and loving - one of the boys is very adventurous and loves to explore - the other boy is like a pillow for the three of them to rest on - he is so good natured. The little girl is bright and happy. Oh I hope there is someone out there who would like a bunny or more to add to their collection.


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have three beautiful bunnies that I rescued and I need homes for them - I cant keep them. I just turned down someone who was breeding New Zealands for meat and wanted new blood in his stock - He is furious at me - Oh dear, well I didnt just rescue them from being dropped off outside in the cold to be eaten eventually - he was going to take them all because he needed a new doe and buck that were not related to his bunnies. Nobody wants a New Zealand white? They are so sweet and tame - What am I going to do - I just cant bear to see bunnies in distress - I should just stay out of the pet stores and close my eyes.!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 7, 2013)

What do you have for shelter organizations in the area. I'd call them and ask if they know of anyone who would be interested.


----------



## erinmoveit (Jan 7, 2013)

Last time I had a foster I put up flyers at the vet (rabbit-savvy of course  ) that helped! That way, if people asked about them at the vet, they were able to get some knowledge on the care it would take to have one.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 7, 2013)

These sound like good suggestions.


----------



## Leowyldemi (Jan 7, 2013)

i wish i could but i live way down here in pennsylvania


----------



## Trixie (Jan 7, 2013)

Hope you find them wonderful homes. Our house if full with 3 buns, 4 pigs, birds and 3 small dogs. lol


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2013)

I merged these two threads and moved them to this forum which is the appropriate place for rehoming buns.


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, Thanks for your replies - I `ll try the flyer at the vets and see what happens - but you know they are not exactly rabbit savvy around here - yes I did send an email to hoppyacres an organization in edmonton that sells purebred lops, flemish giants and lionheads - havnt heard anything yet. Well, I have two big girls already and these three are growing like weeds - I guess Ill have to separate them soon - I have two boys and one girl - I do not want any of the girls to have babies - sweet as it may be because it will be so hard to let them go and find good homes - It is heartwrenching for me - so I am hoping for a miracle - I do not want them stuck in a hutch somewhere or cage with sawdust - I want them to be loved and to become a beloved member of someones family - I guess thats why I am on this forum - rabbits are treasured and valued here - but most of you or pretty much all of you are in the states - thats where all the good house rabbit societies are as well.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 8, 2013)

I would go ahead and seporate the males from the female. It is not unherd of for a female to give birth at 3 months of age (that means that she was inpregnated at 2 months old). I would HIGHLY recomend putting the female in a seporate cage.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 8, 2013)

There are very few organizations in Alberta that deal with rabbits from a rescue perspective. There are a few humane societies, but you have to surrender the rabbits and really have no say in who they go to or what happens. As far as private rescues, there is only 1 that I know of (and am a part of) and we are pretty full at the moment. It can be hard to find good rabbit people, especially when you are in a more rural area. You do need to be picky about who you sell them too. 

Assuming Hoppyacres is who I think it is, she is not a rescue and is a breeder. She might help you out with spreading the word, but I honestly would not get my hopes up. She has her own rabbits to deal with and tends to focus more on the breeding side rather than rescue.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2013)

I might have a place at a sanctuary for them, but they'd have to be spayed and neutered. Or at least there has to be a budget for a spay/neuter. (Cost here is roughly $70 per rabbit).


----------



## erinmoveit (Jan 9, 2013)

Pipp said:


> I might have a place at a sanctuary for them, but they'd have to be spayed and neutered. Or at least there has to be a budget for a spay/neuter. (Cost here is roughly $70 per rabbit).




If an account was set up, I would donate towards it. I'm sure others here would as well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's hoping for luck!


----------

